# Mobo player codec packages



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to try different codec packages on my nook tablet, since the default installation of mobo player and mx video player both have difficulties playing HD videos. I don't have my NT rooted with the android market yet (I was going to wait a little while and see if a full ROM comes out and just go straight to that), so I wanted to copy it from my DX. But, I can't find the apk in system/app. So, anyone know where the mobo player codec apk is installed to?


----------

